# SALE: Genuine OEM Ignition Wires for MK4 2.0L AZG/AVH (40% off - just $64.95)



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*CLEARANCE (OVER 40% OFF DEALER LIST) ON 2.0L AZG/AVH IGNITION WIRES!*








*THE SALE**:*

Got misfire problems? Your plugs, your *wires*, your ignition coil and anything ignition related is a great place to start when looking for the culprit. For a limited time and until supplies last (13 sets available at time of this post), we'll be offering a savings of over 40% off dealer list price of $115 on the Genuine OEM Volkswagen ignition wire sets for MK4 2.0L Golf/Jetta (AZG and AVH engine codes) for just $64.95 with free shipping.

*APPLICATION GUIDE**:*

* 2001-2006 Golf 2.0L (AZG, AVH)
* 2001-2005 Jetta 2.0L (AZG, AVH)
* 2001-2005 Beetle 2.0L (AZG, AVH)

*HOW TO ORDER**:*

Place your mouse HERE to order direct. All orders will ship within a 1-2 business days.

*CUSTOMER SERVICE**:*

In an effort to give you _the very quickest response with exceptional turnaround time and customer service_ on this special on Genuine OEM Volkswagen ignition wires, we ask that you *PLEASE DO NOT PM HERE THROUGH THE VORTEX* but rather click HERE. Sending a PM only doubles time needed to respond and we want to service you as _quick as possible_ with your inquiries. We will soon be streamlining all of our threads to turn the PM function off and solely respond via email in an effort to provide faster customer service for you guys. Because of the high volume of emails and PM's we get per day combined, we feel like this is the best way to give you the fastest answer your technical inquires, stock level checks, etc. If you have any questions about any products _other than these Genuine OEM ignition wires_, please see our site at www.mjmautohaus.com for pricing or other technical info. You can also email us through the site for a quick response.

*INTERNATIONAL INQUIRIES**:*

* For shipping quotes to Canada, simply add the wires to your basket (with postal code) for shipping rates!

* For shipping quotes to any address outside the US or Canada, click HERE for quotes and policies.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*ALL IGNITION WIRES WILL ARRIVE IN GENUINE VOLKSWAGEN BOXES - ASSEMBLED IN GERMANY!*


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

In addition to the great deals on these OEM ignition wires, we also stock plugs from Bosch, Denso and NGK!


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

Autotech's sale puts their 10.4mm wire set at 69 bucks; so this isn't really too good of a deal IMO.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

Hurt said:


> Autotech's sale puts their 10.4mm wire set at 69 bucks; so this isn't really too good of a deal IMO.


So says a fella that doesn't want Genuine OEM ignition wires straight from Volkswagen Germany shipping in a VAG box, but rather an aftermarket part instead. We at MJM offer both aftermarket parts (including Autotech), as well as parts that are Original Equipment Manufacturer. Did you know that some aftermarket parts are actually *less in price* than some OEM parts and that some OEM parts are also actually *less in price* than some aftermarket parts? Because we realize that some folks like blue over red, might want bigger over smaller, softer over harder, colder over hotter or slower over faster, we'd like to think that we're one of the few advertisers that _give our customers a choice_ when making a purchase with many parts we offer. Thank you for your post and bump, though, even though it's not exactly an "apples and oranges" comparison, so to speak. We too like Autotech products and have been a long time dealer of theirs. Autotech makes a solid product, too, albeit not OEM.

Thank you for the orders, folks! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

We appreciate the orders. We still have eight (8) sets left at this price. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

Feel free to give us a ring if you have any questions:

- AIM/YIM: mjmautohaus

- WEB: www.mjmautohaus.com

- PHONE: 210.DUB.PART (382.7278)


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------

